# emerge --sync

## submarcos

Salve. Ho qualche problema con emerge --sync. Queste sono le ultime righe di ciò che restituisce il comando stesso:

```
sent 31.33K bytes  received 6.25M bytes  597.85K bytes/sec

total size is 209.26M  speedup is 33.33

 * Manifest timestamp: 2020-06-16 09:08:30 UTC

 * Valid OpenPGP signature found:

 * - primary key: DCD05B71EAB94199527F44ACDB6B8C1F96D8BF6D

 * - subkey: E1D6ABB63BFCFB4BA02FDF1CEC590EEAC9189250

 * - timestamp: 2020-06-16 09:08:30 UTC

 * Verifying /var/db/repos/gentoo/.tmp-unverified-download-quarantine ...!!! Manifest verification failed:

Manifest mismatch for dev-perl/ExtUtils-Depends/metadata.xml

  BLAKE2B: expected: 93cebeb39d2fe8da303c39e4ca965f8d801581aae1f7c7f53341a5a55f2df8cac89c22845f57355ee187b5c527e848cb9ffa8e41bd98bbc47b2f2e8d9851003e, have: 1b03ff465938ec59876897eb3498e04f7c862b40fdb05d5bb5bcd6f67894a7c8cb7683f7e9be605bfc343c4fc002deb41d57d7c9cdce9f739241cb0402b65718

  SHA512: expected: a39e7e1c1a4173b6fa2c4df6616a91a52e83fca6bd481be52ff49a4e29076eb38866e27fb62c8eee49d39a0b681ca796eeb65243cc6bd35511e54f4a962adcba, have: 32fd90db2a38342f8e6ffd8f0fc3cc6ef9d23726ecc571d09feb99b6b3c309c611924d3abd004ecca20ace00b2420d7f63a8e5a5371b45c3047bba41029258a7

Action: sync for repo: gentoo, returned code = 1
```

Se poi dò un emerge -aDNu --with-bdeps=y @world, mi dice che non vi sono aggiornamenti.

Dando poi un emerge-webrsync, invece, seguito da emerge -aDNu --with-bdeps=y @world, trovo pacchetti da aggiornare.

Dove stà l'inghippo?

Grazie in anticipo per qualsiasi consiglio e/o spiegazione.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a rifare un sync a vedere se era un problema momentaneo.

----------

## submarcos

Ciao fedeliallalinea.

Sono ormai giorni che provo, il risultato è sempre quello riportato.

Mi sono rassegnato ad usare webrsync.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai provato a cambiare il mirror server rsync?

----------

## submarcos

Sinceramente no. Provo e vediamo che succede.

EDIT: ho cambiato il mirror rsync in make.conf, ma il risultato, dopo un emerge --sync non varia, sempre 

 *Quote:*   

> Verifying /var/db/repos/gentoo/.tmp-unverified-download-quarantine ...!!! Manifest verification failed:
> 
> Manifest mismatch for dev-perl/ExtUtils-Depends/metadata.xml

 

O devo cambiare qualcosa in repos.conf? Fatto, non cambia niente.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ogni tanto vedo che gli utenti hanno questi errori ma non ho mai indagato perche' e' da anni che uso git come metodo di sync

```
[gentoo]

location = /var/db/repos/gentoo

sync-type = git

sync-uri = https://github.com/gentoo-mirror/gentoo

auto-sync = yes

sync-git-verify-commit-signature = true
```

e non mi ha mai dato problemi

----------

## submarcos

Capisco.

Se volessi pure io usare git, basta che modifichi gentoo.conf inserendo le righe che hai postato,giusto?

Poi che comando usi per syncare?

Grazie.

EDIT: il file è questo:

```
[DEFAULT]

main-repo = gentoo

[gentoo]

location = /var/db/repos/gentoo

sync-type = rsync

sync-uri = rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

auto-sync = yes

sync-rsync-verify-jobs = 1

sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest = yes

sync-rsync-verify-max-age = 24

sync-openpgp-key-path = /usr/share/openpgp-keys/gentoo-release.asc

sync-openpgp-keyserver = hkps://keys.gentoo.org

sync-openpgp-key-refresh-retry-count = 40

sync-openpgp-key-refresh-retry-overall-timeout = 1200

sync-openpgp-key-refresh-retry-delay-exp-base = 2

sync-openpgp-key-refresh-retry-delay-max = 60

sync-openpgp-key-refresh-retry-delay-mult = 4

sync-webrsync-verify-signature = yes
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *submarcos wrote:*   

> Se volessi pure io usare git, basta che modifichi gentoo.conf inserendo le righe che hai postato,giusto?

 

Magari rimuovi anche tutto il tree /var/db/repos/gentoo anche perche' se no ti da problemi.

 *submarcos wrote:*   

> Poi che comando usi per syncare?

 

Sempre con emerge --sync

----------

## submarcos

Ok, grazie, sembra che funzioni. Questo l'output:

```
ezlngentoox64 /etc/portage/repos.conf # emerge --sync

>>> Syncing repository 'gentoo' into '/var/db/repos/gentoo'...

/usr/bin/git clone --depth 1 https://github.com/gentoo-mirror/gentoo .

Cloning into '.'...

remote: Enumerating objects: 141477, done.

remote: Counting objects: 100% (141477/141477), done.

remote: Compressing objects: 100% (127936/127936), done.

remote: Total 141477 (delta 28434), reused 58149 (delta 12468), pack-reused 0

Receiving objects: 100% (141477/141477), 70.18 MiB | 9.27 MiB/s, done.

Resolving deltas: 100% (28434/28434), done.

Updating files: 100% (125032/125032), done.

 * Using keys from /usr/share/openpgp-keys/gentoo-release.asc

 * Refreshing keys via WKD ...                                           [ ok ]

 * Trusted signature found on top commit

=== Sync completed for gentoo

Performing Global Updates

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  #='/var/db update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move'  %='binary move'  S='binary SLOT move'

  p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

/var/db/repos/gentoo/profiles/updates/1Q-2015..........................................................

/var/db/repos/gentoo/profiles/updates/2Q-2015..................................................................................................................................................................

/var/db/repos/gentoo/profiles/updates/3Q-2015.....................

/var/db/repos/gentoo/profiles/updates/4Q-2015.............................

/var/db/repos/gentoo/profiles/updates/1Q-2016............................................

/var/db/repos/gentoo/profiles/updates/2Q-2016..........................................................

/var/db/repos/gentoo/profiles/updates/3Q-2016........................

/var/db/repos/gentoo/profiles/updates/4Q-2016...............................

/var/db/repos/gentoo/profiles/updates/1Q-2017.................................

/var/db/repos/gentoo/profiles/updates/2Q-2017....

/var/db/repos/gentoo/profiles/updates/3Q-2017........................

/var/db/repos/gentoo/profiles/updates/4Q-2017.......

/var/db/repos/gentoo/profiles/updates/1Q-2018......................

/var/db/repos/gentoo/profiles/updates/2Q-2018...................

/var/db/repos/gentoo/profiles/updates/3Q-2018...

/var/db/repos/gentoo/profiles/updates/4Q-2018.......

/var/db/repos/gentoo/profiles/updates/1Q-2019.................

/var/db/repos/gentoo/profiles/updates/2Q-2019...

/var/db/repos/gentoo/profiles/updates/3Q-2019........

/var/db/repos/gentoo/profiles/updates/4Q-2019........

/var/db/repos/gentoo/profiles/updates/1Q-2020............

/var/db/repos/gentoo/profiles/updates/2Q-2020..........

Action: sync for repo: gentoo, returned code = 0

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sembra proprio di si.

----------

## submarcos

Grazie ancora.   :Smile: 

----------

